# Solved: D-link Router Issues!!



## .zoo (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a D-Link WBR-1310 router and im trying to connect to tha net via Cavalier dsl but for some reason tha Router isnt getting tha info it needs.. tried calling D-link customer service but as always tha problem wasnt solved... i actually got it to work but then i had to change tha network settings so that its secure and it didnt work since and tha dsl works perfect when connected directly to tha computer (in fact im on it now writing this) so im at a lost... tried messing around with router settings... upgraded firmware so its up to date... still nothin..

after reseting router to factory settings this is what tha WAN on my status page reads:

WAN: 

MAC Address : 00-1e-58-f2-93-88 (after i clone my cpu MAC address this changes everything else stay tha same)
Connection : DHCP Client Disconnected (tried renewing but it always says ip timeout or somthing of that nature)
IP Address : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 0.0.0.0
DNS:

tried everything yet tha router still seems to not get tha info it needs for me to connect... any suggestions


----------



## renegade X (May 27, 2003)

You may have a double NAT going on, which basically means two DHCP services running. Plug the cable from the DSL modem into one of the client ports, NOT the WAN port. Is this correct?


----------



## .zoo (Sep 12, 2008)

tha hardware connection directions say to connect tha Ethernet from tha dsl to tha WAN port... should in connect it to one of tha LAN ports instead?


----------



## .zoo (Sep 12, 2008)

well this is tha connection i got... and tha connection tha setup says... tha ethernet from tha computer plugs directly to tha D-link in one tha LAN ports which makes sense seeing as tha ports are for networking your computers and tha ethernet cable from tha Dlink WAN port connects to tha Cavalier dsl modem... tha phone line ofcouse connects from tha wall to tha dsl


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is the brand and model of your DSL modem?

If it is a modem only did you remember to power cycle (unplug for 30 seconds or so) the modem when switching devices?


----------



## .zoo (Sep 12, 2008)

tha dsl modems just a basic Cavalier modem... nothin fancy as far as i can tell... power cycled it and everything... still doesnt connect through my router... if it helps any when i first hooked tha router up and it wasnt responding tha status screen read something like this:

MAC Address : 00-1e-58-f2-93-88 (again id clone my pc's MAC address so it would be different)
Connection : DHCP Client Disconnected
IP Address : 192.168.0.101
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway: 192.168.0.1
DNS:

and in tha time that it did work tha ip address, subnet mask, default gateway and DNS all were filled and were way different... now it gets nothin but 0.0.0.0 for each one


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Reset the router to factory default settings.

With everything unplugged/shut down, connect modem to router's WAN port and computer to router LAN port. Plug in modem, then router, then boot computer.

Now what IP address does the WAN have? If all zeros then clone the MAC address again and then unplug the modem and router and plug in modem first again. Now what IP in the WAN?


----------



## .zoo (Sep 12, 2008)

thanx... i settled tha problem... i noticed when im connected directly to tha dsl from tha pc and i go to Network Connections from tha control panel tha ip address, subnet mask etc. seem to change when im connected to tha router so i set my router WAN connection as a fixed ip/ static instead of DHCP and typed those addresses in manually and now its working... dont kno why i didnt think of that b4... thanx for all ur help guys


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you took it upon yourself to assign a static public IP address sooner or later your ISP will track you down.


----------



## .zoo (Sep 12, 2008)

cavalier sux... im pretty sure it'll be much later than sooner... besides im switching to verizon tomorrow since tha stupid thing disconnects every 5-10 mins and i think id rather have a modem with a built in router cuz this cheap d-link router isnt any better.. for now static will be tha temporary solution... but thanx anyway :up:

oh yea btw if anyone else has this problem its probably because u've reseted ur dsl modem... i kno with cavalier once u reset it its basically ruined and u'll need a new one if ur connecting via router... with is pretty stupid since it makes tha reset button pointless to tha owner


----------

